# Killed my Creeping fig



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, not really. Creeping fig will come back no matter what you do to it. 

BUT, I managed to kill most of mine about a month ago. So I dumped in some water and put a bag over it and left in in a sunny spot in the window. Checked it today (about 3 weeks later) It did grow back but to my surprise, partly variegated 

I was all green (Non-Variegated) when I bought it. Might have been something there I didnt know about when I got it, but I think its cool.


----------



## NDokai (Nov 13, 2009)

Ha! I knew it sounded too good to be true.
We got rid of almost all of ours, except a few varigated clippings, but ours has done the opposite, and new growth has been non varigated. ??


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Variegation in plants I believe is due to genetically dissimilar tissues (or so I've read) and variegated plants will lose their variegation if propagated by top cuttings because the tissue that produces more chlorophyll is the only source of DNA in the new plant...or something. Variegated to nonvariegated is natural, but I've never heard of nonvariegated to variegated. 

Andy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

No one really knows what causes it. I've seen both var to non and non to var. In bromeliads, you can sometimes coax a plant to revert back to non if you over feed them ferts.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have no idea what causes it but most people say to trim away any non variegated growth to keep it that way. It's more stable in some plants than others. I have a variegated Monstera deliciosa and it never seems to produce normal stems and Ficus is the opposite for me.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I remember reading a link (can't find it now) that said variegation was cause by sudden increase in humidity and temperature. (or was it decrease, don't quite remember, i think it was increase)

Either way, Very cool!!!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had variegated wandering jew turn completely white. I always thought it was from the high light since it seemed to only happen near the top of the viv.


----------

